# Stealth Camping Olympic Peninsula Washingto



## Fatboy (May 22, 2016)

This summer I want to take the 101 from Astoria tovtge Olympic Peninsula as a trial run to see if I can make it Stealth Camping in my Suburban. Im a complete noobie do any advice eould be appreciated on places to go or pkaces to avoid. Places to eat and shower.

Im going to be on a shoestring budget just enough for gas and maybe a campsite. I do have a good selection of camping gear though. I really need to tint my winfows on a budget or civer them in some way that is liw key.

Thanks in advance

Fatboy


----------



## TMG51 (May 22, 2016)

See the bigass van in my signature? I've been full-time living in this thing all over the country for a while now. I've never paid to park my van, I've never planned ahead, and I've never been woken up at night. My opinion is don't worry about stealth. Hide in plain sight. It's when you look like you're trying to hide that people start wondering what you're up to.

Cut reflectix to fit in the windows (slightly oversize it and just push fit into place). If you're going to be doing anything for electrical use other than charging a cell phone, consider your battery needs - simplest thing to get some use is to replace your engine battery with a marine battery and cut-off device so that you never deplete it too much to start. Get a two burner propane stove. Use it for cooking, use it for heat.

Avoid Wal-Mart. Use any other box store if you use a box store (Lowe's, Target, Best Buy, whatever). Preferable to box stores are park-n-rides, legal street parking, BLM land when out west, or any kinda dead-end rural nowhere spot if in the east.

That oughta get you started. You can get a lot further into any of those topics but most of it really is common sense.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (May 22, 2016)

TMG51 said:


> Avoid Wal-Mart. Use any other box store if you use a box store (Lowe's, Target, Best Buy, whatever). Preferable to box stores are park-n-rides, legal street parking, BLM land when out west, or any kinda dead-end rural nowhere spot if in the east.



I was told Walmart won't bug you for camping since they know a lot of their employees don't make enough to afford rent. Has this policy changed or was it untrue to begin with?


----------



## TMG51 (May 22, 2016)

Geraldo said:


> I was told Walmart won't bug you for camping since they know a lot of their employees don't make enough to afford rent. Has this policy changed or was it untrue to begin with?



This has gotta be the most perpetuated misconception of vandwelling. Well... Maybe not a misconception entirely, but I'd call it a half truth, and in my opinion it's a bad practice the remainder of the time.

Many Walmart locations are now posting signs for no overnight parking. The reason? Because everyone thinks of Walmart first as allowing it, that's where most of the abuse happens. People roll up in 40' motorhomes, put out their awnings and start grilling. That's not parking, that's camping. It's the sort of behavior that ruins it for everyone.

Additionally, many Walmart locations are in counties which have ordnances against sleeping in vehicles. In those locations, even if Walmart doesn't have a policy about it, the city still may and the police will undoubtedly enforce it at Walmart.... Because, once again, everyone thinks Walmart first for parking so that's where they enforce it first.


And when neither of the above is true, I still avoid Walmart because when everyone defaults there it draws attention and eventually will lead to regulation. It's very rare that I spend the night at a Walmart and I suggest the same to everyone as a general practice.


----------



## Haystack (May 22, 2016)

Edit: Making another thread on this topic.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 22, 2016)

Haystack said:


> Sorry to go off topic here, but would a inverter be something worth investing in for electrical needs? I know truckers use them for their little microwaves, fridges, tvs, etc, but I've never heard of anyone using one for their van.



that's a big/long topic so i'd suggest creating a new thread for it.

@Fatboy cheaprvliving.com has pretty much all the info you need. i'm not sure what BLM land is like in the olympic peninsula, but if there is BLM (bureau of land management, i.e. public land) you can camp for up to 14 days in most states.


----------



## Fatboy (May 23, 2016)

Thanks, I will check out the BLM snd avoide wskmsrt for sure. Ive heard there is such a thing as spray on window tint has anyone used it? I would like to grt my windows dark but still look like Im not a camper so I can sleep in parking lots during the day. I cant aford a professional tint job and I dont think I could lsy the strips of tint on myself with my bad back and damaged wrist without really botching it.

I hot the dtove and Im going yo not run anything electrical but I will be gettibg an inverter and battery latter on.

Thanks, keep the info comming everything helps


----------



## TMG51 (May 23, 2016)

For finding BLM, just download the "US Public Lands" app. Costs a couple bucks and will show you in detail where all forms of public land are. There are several types of land, uncheck a bunch except for BLM since it doesn't help you to see military bases etc.

I spray painted one of my windows solid black because I didn't want that one open ever. For the rest I made curtains with snaps. I'm not sure if you're going to go into that level of setup for your Suburban or not.


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 23, 2016)

One thing no one has mentioned yet, is that a lot of places in washingtonrequire u to have this permit called a discover pass or a northwest forest service pass to park on certain state/federal lands... so Iif a ranger catches you, ya might get fined 

I would pick up a good map at the forest ranger station that shows all the forest service/logging roads. just drive up a logging road for a ways and you're fine. thats how we do it here. say hello to sasquatch for me if you see him...


----------



## Fatboy (May 24, 2016)

If there is tint that still alows you to see out a litlle that would be great or I might black the two long side windows and use curtains in the back.

That discovery pass sure sucks, Ill have to bite the bullet and get one.

Thanks

Kepp the tips comming I appreciate it.


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 9, 2016)

A smartphone is invaluable. Check homeless services and food banks. I get organic/ natural quality food at food banks all the time. Whole foods and good trader joes stuff.

Even small towns usually have drop-ins where you can take showers. Alternatively you you use truck stop showers or wash up in the rivers / ocean?

When staying in cities I prefer side streets and residential areas. Neighbors are less likely to bother you than street sweepers, police, lot security and early morning shoppers. If I'm feeling lazy or its just convenient I'll stay on metered parking - free at night and and typically finding a more discreet spot isn't necessary. With experience you will learn what how to find decent spots. There is a bit of a learning curve, but the worst that is likely to happen is cops/ security taps on your window or a junkie tests your car doors.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jul 9, 2016)

TMG51 said:


> People roll up in 40' motorhomes, put out their awnings and start grilling. That's not parking, that's camping. It's the sort of behavior that ruins it for everyone



If you ask me, if these people roll in after-hours, they're not ruining it for anyone. They're not bothering anyone. The people ruining it are all those cunts "But you can't use it: it's MIIINE! ...Even though I dont use it right now..."

Vent over... back on topic.

I know there's an australian website listing all the free & paying camping spots called wikicamp. And I'm pretty sure I managed to find an american version of it. Might be worth checking out!

EDIT: it's actually an app. Check it out here


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 12, 2016)

If you in a lot after hours security or police are much more likely to hassle you. One reason people are able to be on Walmart lots is because they are open 24 hour, and if not people are at least on site doing inventory. I agree that most people are not going to be a nuisance but at the same time I assume every parking lot , like every neighborhood has a hobo carrying capacity. Once a tolerance has worn thin police become less passive and people are harassed and forced to relocate. Not blending in reduces that tolerance meaning less people can use a space without things deteriorating. When stealth camping out of a suburban I assume no loud music, barbecue grill or fireworks. Sleeping in a vehicle like that can be done most anywhere. Even tow zones can suffice since no one is going to be towing your car with you in it. Don't need a stealthy location or a Walmart. By the mere fact there are so many vehicles in a city you are unlikely to be noticed even if your windows aren't tinted. Most residential areas will assume your vehicle belongs to a guest, they aren't patrolled and are quiet at night. Which is what I prefer.


----------



## vantramp2016 (Aug 4, 2016)

TMG51 said:


> See the bigass van in my signature? I've been full-time living in this thing all over the country for a while now. I've never paid to park my van, I've never planned ahead, and I've never been woken up at night. My opinion is don't worry about stealth. Hide in plain sight. It's when you look like you're trying to hide that people start wondering what you're up to.
> 
> Cut reflectix to fit in the windows (slightly oversize it and just push fit into place). If you're going to be doing anything for electrical use other than charging a cell phone, consider your battery needs - simplest thing to get some use is to replace your engine battery with a marine battery and cut-off device so that you never deplete it too much to start. Get a two burner propane stove. Use it for cooking, use it for heat.
> 
> ...


ah the people that like to draw attn to themselves. like the ones that dress up as pirates and witches and have all kinds of shiny crap around there necks with dragons painted on there vans


----------

